# New Welder soon



## Charley Davidson (Sep 2, 2012)

Thinking of getting a new/bigger welder (mig) so not to be outdone by Gary Max I'm thinking of getting the new miller 211. Any thoughts/comments/advice on that unit?
If I find a deal on a good used unit from the top 3 or 4 name brands  I'll go that way.  

The 211 is compact like my 140, runs on 100/220 with auto set and user settings also
I'll be selling my 140 to help with the financing of this after I pull the trigger


----------



## David (Sep 2, 2012)

I like blue Charley! I have not heard anything bad on the 211 here locally.  I have a 135 and I wanted to get bigger on Mig capabilities and I was able to find a 210 on CL for a really good price used.  If you would like I can ask my friend at the local weld supply if he has seen any problems with this unit.  I asked about this machine right after it came out and liked the 120/240 option, more versatile if you are moving machine around some.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 2, 2012)

After reading a chit load of reviews I found 2 people who had issues (both the same) it popped and went dead in first few minutes of opperation, but that was 2 out of hundreds of great review and of course they were fixed under warranty.

Gotta try & find the best price now.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 2, 2012)

Charley---- I wouldn't mind having a 211 just for steel and use my 180 for AL----------  I must be loosing my mind


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 2, 2012)

MM 211's are a great dual voltage machine.  They can also run a spool gun which will greatly enhance usability if you want to do aluminum mig too.  Never heard of any real issues with the machines, just a few knuckle head users complaining on minor stuff adjusting there technique would resolve.  Look around too at CL and Ebay, sometimes a real nice deal comes up on 252's and Power mig 225's from lincoln.  Either one will make a great home shop or hobby welder.  I have a MM210 and an Econotig, as well as a Lincoln v-100-s, Century 135 mig, and a pit bull 160 (chinese).  I can burn it if it is less than the max on my machines. Red, blue or Gray should provide you many years of faithfull problem free service, not too sure of the other off shore entries yet.
Bob


----------



## righto88 (Sep 2, 2012)

I just got the Hobart 190 yesterday and hooked up today. I may like a mig after all! Sure wish it were blue but gray works for me.
I used Miller when I worked for a living and they are a good machine but out of my hobby price range.

Good luck finding one Charley.


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 2, 2012)

Righto,
Hobart is just miller in a gray wrapper.  They are both made by ITW and share tech and design.  Hobart just has the lower price market and miller takes the pro and high price market with Lincoln.  You did well, now shoot some pics and post em up.  Good luck and enjoy you new Miller errrr Hobart.
Bob


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 9, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Righto,
> Hobart is just miller in a gray wrapper.  They are both made by ITW and share tech and design.  Hobart just has the lower price market and miller takes the pro and high price market with Lincoln.  You did well, now shoot some pics and post em up.  Good luck and enjoy you new Miller errrr Hobart.
> Bob



Exactly what Bob said! Now, where's those pictures???


----------



## DaveD (Sep 9, 2012)

Its more than just paint color.

I believe you have to pay attention to the drives in the Millers Vs in the Hobarts. If I remember correctly the Millers are typically more robust ( metal vs plastic?, more drive wheels?)

Also you have to pay attention to details between brands/manufacturere. Probably 8 years ago the Miller 210 came spool gun ready. The comparable Lincoln 200 you had to buy a $500 add on circuit board. Also duty cycle is a big deal. Need to pay attention to that parameter too amongst brands/models.


----------

